# Any raffle questions-ask em here!



## l r harner (Jun 21, 2011)

oo and BTW what if a blade only needs 10 spots total (jsut saying ) 

oo and you can delelt this then 

and i ll be willing to give a bit jsut like i do on the JD


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 22, 2011)

butch, wassup......usually there would be no other threads running in here except for a raffle thread but i'll leave it open for a few days maybe just if anyone wants to comment on what they think about it......i am actively lookin for a knife to kick this section off so if u got somethin good , send me a pm about it......ryan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 22, 2011)

Ryan,

A raffle sounds like a great idea. Looking forward to seeing what knife you choose for the kick off.

Rick


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 22, 2011)

I really like the idea also, could it also be a way to support the operating cost of the forum?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> I really like the idea also, could it also be a way to support the operating cost of the forum?




well for the time being all sales are free.....dave is gonna eventually put up a donate button if u wish to contribute for selling.....i think he gotta figure out how to do it first....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2011)

I think that this is going to be a fun thing. Imagine the possibilities, you could win the knife of your dreams that would be otherwise unobtainable or maybe you can sell a high priced knife that you would otherwise have trouble getting it's true value for on the open market. It's a win-win for all involved. 

On supporting the forums, it's cool of you to ask but I'm not looking for this to do that at this time. I just want everyone to have fun with it, if you feel that you want to donate something then that'll be up to you but no requirements will be made.

Now let's get something listed! :happy1:


----------



## l r harner (Jun 22, 2011)

what about W2 steak knives in bokote wood i have 4 in the works


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 23, 2011)

Anything brewing yet Ryan?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 24, 2011)

not yet boss......ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one wants to sell a knife with a guarantee price that they'll get.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to put one of mine knives for a raffle down the road. 2-3 month time. 

m


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

We'd love to have makers put a knife up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

Heard from Ryan - we've got one coming this weekend - stay tuned! :happy1:


----------



## l r harner (Jun 24, 2011)

right on and for those that want to see how the jd does theres i should soon have my camp knife/chopper listed there


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you guys talking about putting personal knives up for this? Sounds like it would be a good way to move a knife along..


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 24, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Are you guys talking about putting personal knives up for this? Sounds like it would be a good way to move a knife along..




Yes sir that's exactly what we're talking about. Plus knifemakers can take part as well as our vendor/retailers too. You've just got to get it by Ryan first.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 24, 2011)

yep ryans job is to keep a even flow of blades and raffles going not having one is jsut as bad as having 3 all at once. he will have a list/line of ppl that woudl liek to get a raffle rolling and he will tell them when to post the thread 

BTW posting one without his ok im gessing at the least will get the thread killd before it can even get moving ( and might get you more bad that then )


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 25, 2011)

exactly what we are doing......we got our first raffle lined up......it'll start within the next day or so......then i'll probably close down this thread to make it more concise....ryan


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 25, 2011)

Great idea guys.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 25, 2011)

been a reader for a while. This will be my second post!

Glad to be here!

Love the idea -- maybe thats what pushed me into signing up!

Still feel inferior to the rest of you and your knowledge  but hey, I'm here to learn!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 25, 2011)

Welcome, and we all are!


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 25, 2011)

wondering if there is anything to consider ala:

shipping costs to certain country's. IE the far north Canada?

Also was just wondering how winner is picked? 
or if there is a minimum number of entrants required?


----------



## bprescot (Jun 25, 2011)

I should have mentioned in my raffle post that Shipping (including internationally) is free to the winner. That's not a rule, and I imagine different raffles will treat it differently. As to the minimum number of entrants, I don't think there is one. The thought, though, is that as long as the proper type of knives are selected for raffle, we'll fill up the 100 entry slot.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 25, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> wondering if there is anything to consider ala:
> 
> shipping costs to certain country's. IE the far north Canada?
> 
> ...


 




read the sticky at the top of the page...all your answers are there.....the winner is picked by the state lottey once it is filled.....say you are number 07......if the last two digits of the pick 3 lotto are 0 and 7.....bingo you are a winner.....i ask to have all the fees shipping/insurance included so it'll make it easy at the end......anybody has something good i am here to organize the raffles.....ryan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 25, 2011)

since this raffle thing is new here....i changed the title of butch's thread and am gonna leave this up for anyone with any questions till everyone has the hang of it.....please do not start a new thread.....just ask here and i'll answer.....ryan


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 25, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> .....the winner is picked by the state lottey once it is filled.....say you are number 07......if the last two digits of the pick 3 lotto are 0 and 7.....bingo you are a winner



Thanks for the reply. I don't know too much about state lotto's but assuming we use the pick 3 for each raffle I thought there would have be one possible source of error. Now before I continue I have realized I was wrong. The lotto starts at 000 rather than the 001 I had somehow thought of in my head. So I do apologize, I had read the sticky but was worried there may be a mistake.

If anyone is still interested as to how there may be a mistake if the 100 listen people were numbered 001 - 100 then read on. Otherwise please do ignore me!

Lets say that we reach the 100 people allowed. 
For the first 99 people in the raffle. They are only required to have 2 digits correct of the pick 3. Which means that they actually get 10 possible chances of winning from the lotto.
Where as the last person (i.e person 100) has only 1 chance of being correct. This person must have 3 digits correct, decreasing his chances significantly.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

jm2hill said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't know too much about state lotto's but assuming we use the pick 3 for each raffle I thought there would have be one possible source of error. Now before I continue I have realized I was wrong. The lotto starts at 000 rather than the 001 I had somehow thought of in my head. So I do apologize, I had read the sticky but was worried there may be a mistake.
> 
> If anyone is still interested as to how there may be a mistake if the 100 listen people were numbered 001 - 100 then read on. Otherwise please do ignore me!
> 
> ...


 
Nope. It's the last two digits that are important. The person with '07' can win if '007', '107', '207' '307', '407', '507', '607', '707', '807' or '907' is drawn in the lottery. The person with '100' is really '00' and can win if '000', '100', '200' '300', '400', '500', '600', '700', '800' or '900' is drawn. Each have the same odds of winning.

Rick


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2011)

This is true if more than 100 people sign up. If 189 people sign up, the people numbered [100,189] will have a disadvantage, since numbers [0,99]U[190,999] will not count for them. The people who sign up [01,89] have a 9/1000 chance of winning, the set [90,99] have a 1/100 chance of winning, and the set [100,189] have a 1/1000 chance of winning.

As far as I can tell, every raffle is set at 100 people.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 25, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Nope. It's the last two digits that are important. The person with '07' can win if '007', '107', '207' '307', '407', '507', '607', '707', '807' or '907' is drawn in the lottery. The person with '100' is really '00' and can win if '000', '100', '200' '300', '400', '500', '600', '700', '800' or '900' is drawn. Each have the same odds of winning.
> 
> Rick


 
while not to start mathematical discussions on a knife forum. (I belong to other forums for that -- wow I'm a nerd). I totally agree that there is no error in the system and it will be fair for everyone. I want to just point out that your numbering system is a bit off according to the sticky. First ticket is 00 and 100th ticket would be 99. But hey I could be off about that too. I'm having an off night.



johndoughy said:


> This is true if more than 100 people sign up. If 189 people sign up, the people numbered [100,189] will have a disadvantage, since numbers [0,99]U[190,999] will not count for them. The people who sign up [01,89] have a 9/1000 chance of winning, the set [90,99] have a 1/100 chance of winning, and the set [100,189] have a 1/1000 chance of winning.
> 
> As far as I can tell, every raffle is set at 100 people.



and spot on so long as raffles are kept at 100 there will be no error in the odds.
p.s the use of sets and unions was fantastic.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey guys. Just wanted to point out that we'll only be selling 100 tickets.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jun 26, 2011)

yup it's a hundred tickets.....00 to 99......you use the last two digits of the lottery.......ryan


----------



## bprescot (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Couple people in thread are posting how many tickets they've bought, so I'm posting a quick summary here. 29 sold so far!

Pesky 6
Jim 3
Apicius	1
Pensacola Tiger	4
jm2hill	1
MainaMan	1
Rottman	1
Sudsy9977	1
Ajhuff	1
EdipisReks	1
Mano 3
Tgraypots	1
CalleNak	2
Vladimir	1
mc2442	2


----------



## l r harner (Jun 26, 2011)

here is a sample template i use over on the JD i coppy and pasteit in the first thread and modifi it for the blade but least i have the whole list with there to jsut fill in as the spots are taken 
hope it helps 


well im up
we know the rules
i will have 100 spots for 7$ each
after we are filled the PA eve lotto pick 3 last 2 numbers will be the winner
if im missing anything let me know boss
guess i should list my paypal addy [email protected]
can you tell its been a while since i posted a raffle

a loveless styled fighter in cpm154 
the mirror finished blade is 3/16 thick and 6.25 long with rounded spine and double hollow grind (back edge not sharpened )
the grind is started with a 10 inch wheel and then thinned out even more on a 6 inch wheel 

the tang is hidden and the guard, pins and tapered frame are 304 SS 
the scales are stabilized ceder burl 

the deer lined leather sheath is from southpaw leatherworks













Here is the list:

00:
01:
02:
03:
04:
05:
06:
07:
08:
09:
10:
11:
12:
13:
14:
15:
16:
17:
18:
19:
20:
21:
22:
23:
24:
25:
26:
27:
28:
29:
30:
31:
32:
33:
34:
35:
36:
37:
38:
39:
40:
41:
42:
43:
44:
45:
46:
47:
48:
49:
50:
51:
52:
53:
54:
55:
56:
57:
58:
59:
60:
61:
62:
63:
64:
65:
66:
67:
68:
69:
70:
71:
72:
73:
74:
75:
76:
77:
78:
79:
80:
81:
82:
83:
84:
85:
86:
87:
88:
89:
90:
91:
92:
93:
94:
95:
96:
97:
98:
99:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2011)

From the raffle thread.....



bprescot said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Feel free to keep signing up for tickets, but DO NOT send funds via paypal. My account has been limited by the Paypal administration and they've referenced this thread.
> 
> ...


 


It appears as if someone has ratted out our raffle to Paypal. This forum is now closed to non-members.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 26, 2011)

Could be. Or, like I said, paypal could have done a quick google search. bprescot @ gmail.com (my paypal account) + Raffle would do the trick nicely


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a donation, what's their problem?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2011)

So it appears that PP was alerted to this because of Ben receiving a bunch of $5 payments with some titled "ticket", etc. His account has been shut down.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> So it appears that PP was alerted to this because of Ben receiving a bunch of $5 payments with some titled "ticket", etc. His account has been shut down.



Doh! :doublebanghead: That sucks!

What other method would there be for doing something like this with the exception of a third party already having merchant status?


----------



## bprescot (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, there's always snail mail and the honor system... Not sure. If this doesn't work out, I'll obviously be refunding all tickets, though because paypal is suspended, I'll likely have to use the postal service.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 27, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Doh! :doublebanghead: That sucks!
> 
> What other method would there be for doing something like this with the exception of a third party already having merchant status?


 
Merchant status alone does not solve the problem. Raffles for profit are illegal in most states (the state run lottery being a giant exception), so thats why paypal cracks down on these.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 27, 2011)

are there any states that do allow Raffles for Profit? maybe a trusted member there can help the process, while not entirely efficient it may keep the raffle alive.

I (while not yet trusted...but hopefully will be one day! ) would volunteer but after reading the canadian law books for sometime have found out that it can not be done from us up north.

Perhaps a trusted european or state-allowed member can be a middle man in the process?


----------



## mano (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> From the raffle thread.....
> It appears as if someone has ratted out our raffle to Paypal. This forum is now closed to non-members.


 
It's easy for paypal to use software that automatically filters all the subjects and messages for key words and and alerts their computers of likely raffles. It could be a human or computer verifying the source and suspending an account. 

Most likely it's as simple as paypal using the recipients e-mail addresses to find and suspend the account.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 27, 2011)

mano said:


> It's easy for paypal to use software that automatically filters all the subjects and messages for key words and and alerts their computers of likely raffles. It could be a human or computer verifying the source and suspending an account.
> 
> Most likely it's as simple as paypal using the recipients e-mail addresses to find and suspend the account.




Yeah after considering the situation a bit more I believe that's probably the case. 

We're talking about ways to work this out.


----------

